# No bathroom access in restaurants, no exceptions.



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Do restaurants in your market have the same policies? I figure that washing one's hands often would be beneficial, this especially applies to delivery drivers.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Most have the bathroom closed,


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Most have the bathroom closed,


Only places that have them open in my area are McDonald's, McAllister's, and an Italian restaurant that I moonlight for.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

The busiest McD round here just yesterday moved the trash can caddy to block their Bathroom hallway. 
For a week before it was Delivery & Restaurant Workers ONLY sign; felt good to have God bathroom privileges while it lasted.

Hotels usually have a common bathroom off the lobby. If your self-conscious you can always bring your empty delivery bag w/you;
PooMates, GruntHub, or UrinalEats....

P.S. Your Bladder Mileage May Vary, but ive found Golden Arches cups are thicker than most fast food competition when in crisis.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Def one of the worst things about delivering these days. I’m fortunate to work near my house so not too big a deal but there are def times when I wish a public one was available. Target has become my go-to public restroom. I know grocery stores leave their restrooms open too. I would think gas stations would too but I haven’t checked yet


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Bon Jovi said:


> Do restaurants in your market have the same policies? I figure that washing one's hands often would be beneficial, this especially applies to delivery drivers.


Here it's different from place to place. Usually when they say no I'm like..... "Ok. Oh hey, look at that, a nice bush over there..........."

Thankfully most of the convince stores have bathrooms here. And a lot of construction so I'm hitting those porta-potties a lot


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> And a lot of construction so I'm hitting those porta-potties a lot


Does your wife have suspicions your hookin up w/homosexual construction workers at random job sites?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I would contact the health department. They're still open.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Iann said:


> I would contact the health department. They're still open.


That would be a good point and normally I would agree totally, except how many restaurants are located in an individual area? The health department would be completely and totally overwhelmed with cases. I mean we aren't talking one or two restaurants, we're talking roughly 99% of them. State and local governments suck right now as it is.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> That would be a good point and normally I would agree totally, except how many restaurants are located in an individual area? The health department would be completely and totally overwhelmed with cases. I mean we aren't talking one or two restaurants, we're talking roughly 99% of them. State and local governments suck right now as it is.


A person with disabilities in a wheel chair could probably make bank if they film getting denied.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Iann said:


> A person with disabilities in a wheel chair could probably make bank if they film getting denied.


Yuppppppp


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

All restaurant bathrooms here closed. 
Most restaurants have barricaded their front area with tables so only 1 person can be inside at a time. McDs and other fast food only doing drive thru here. 

Bushes still open.


----------



## Mr 10000 (Mar 4, 2019)

I’ve asked nicely a few times and been allowed to use the “Closed” restrooms. If not, there’s always empty Gatorade bottles!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Bring a dog and some blue bags, as cover....then, you can sh!t anywhere! :smiles:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> Does your wife have suspicions your hookin up w/homosexual construction workers at random job sites?


O MY !


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Def one of the worst things about delivering these days. I'm fortunate to work near my house so not too big a deal but there are def times when I wish a public one was available. Target has become my go-to public restroom. I know grocery stores leave their restrooms open too. I would think gas stations would too but I haven't checked yet


Gas stations restrooms are open.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> Gas stations restrooms are open.


ewww


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> All restaurant bathrooms here closed.
> Most restaurants have barricaded their front area with tables so only 1 person can be inside at a time. McDs and other fast food only doing drive thru here.
> 
> Bushes still open.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Iann said:


> A person with disabilities in a wheel chair could probably make bank if they film getting denied.


How? They aren't being treated any different.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

The ought to replace "men's" and "women's" with "staff" and "delivery drivers" in urban areas. Places near highways, particularly truck stops, need to keep them open for travelers -- especially truck drivers.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> Does your wife have suspicions your hookin up w/homosexual construction workers at random job sites?


Doubt it. Find it hard to keep from gagging when 2 dudes start kissing on TV.

Thinking about this, all the gay people I have given rides to, I don't think a single one looked like a construction worker.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Delivery drivers are starting to not care where they whizz. Parking lots. Store walls. The only thing these restaurants do is encourage drivers to make their store parking lots smell like pee.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Bring a large empty cup or gatorade bottle with wide mouth. I have used my door as a shield or just pee in the woods, or on the street between cars at night, and behind the strip malls. When you gotta go, you gotta go. I dare a cop to give an essential worker a ticket when there are no essential facilities. Grocery stores work well, but I hate putting on a mask to pee.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

The places I have peed and the things I have had to use to pee in is ridiculous. In the winter when its dark at 5pm its super easy so pee in a large parking lot (close the door so the lights go out). Now it light until 8 so many a cup has been refilled.

Around here they sell a half gallon ice tea plastic bottle with a wide mouth. $1.89 and you can use it forever. As a pilot, I'm used to having to pee while seated. Never has an extra inch or so meant so much in the success of a mission.


----------

